# Installing FreeBSD on remote dedicated server



## petronilla (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi!

I need your help!

I have to install FreeBSD 7.2 on a dedicated remote server (actually with os FreeBSD 8.0).

I follow this guide: http://martenvijn.nl/trac/wiki/mfsBSD

But I can't build mfsBSD tar
`make tar -DCUSTOM -DSERIAL -DGENSSHKEYS -DROOTKEY KERNCONF=KERNEL -DBUILDWORLD -DBUILDKERNEL`
(error: "can't know how to make tar. Stop)

Why? And, according to you, that guide is correct?

Thank you!


----------



## disi (Mar 23, 2011)

*make* doesn't know what to do. Are you sure you extracted the image and changed into its directory?


```
cd /usr
fetch http://people.freebsd.org/~mm/mfsbsd/mfsbsd-1.0-beta2.tar.gz
tar xvzf mfsbsd-1.0-beta2.tar.gz
cd  mfsbsd-1.0-beta2
```

Look into the Makefile in your current directory, if it has the target "tar"... Otherwise they have a problem with their image maybe.

//edit: sorry, here is where you should be:


```
cd /sys/i386/conf
fetch http://bsd.wifisoft.org/svn/projects/nek/node/mfsBSD/KERNEL
```


----------

